# ID on birds nest?



## patrickfraser (Nov 27, 2014)

I was out enjoying our 84 degree Thanksgiving weather, doing a little watering, and was checking out my oranges and I found a birds nest.

I took a picture from the front and the back. It has a tiny opening and is sac-like. I pulled the foliage away to take the photo and left it as is. Maybe hummingbird? I'm not sure, but is sure looks like it is cozy in there. Any ideas????

Oranges,mmmmmmmm







Birds nest front...






Birds nest back...


----------



## dmina (Nov 27, 2014)

I have no idea...but it looks really cool.. I'll take a dozen of those oranges please...


----------



## Leafbug (Nov 28, 2014)

Upon further investigation, my only guess is the American Brushtit.


----------



## Danny. (Nov 28, 2014)

Oranges are looking good! Sadly our tree seems to be dying, nothing but split oranges.  

How often do you water the tree?


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't water a lot. I have some plumeria cuttings in planters and when I see their leaves wilting and turning brown it's time to water. This is one of the original trees from when Downey was an orchard. My neighbor has a tree, too, but their oranges aren't nearly as sweet. I use their oranges that are on my side of the fence for my roaches.


----------



## JonRich (Dec 26, 2014)

My guess would be bushtit as well.


----------

